# the devils thumb print



## whiskeynoo

(also known as the prophets thumb mark) 

i'm curious to find out whether anyone else's horses has this, whiskey has a small indent on her neck that fits my thumb perfectly she's had this for as long as i can remember and it can mean either good luck or bad. 

i thinks theres also a few story's linked to the thumb print but i cant remember what they were i might look them up


----------



## Lonestar22

I don't think I've ever heard of this. I'll have to look it up. Where on the neck is it normally?


----------



## Speed Racer

*PROPHET'S THUMBPRINT:








*The prophet's thumbprint is a dent in a horse's body, often occuring on the neck or chest. 

It is said that Mohammed once tested his Arabian horses by depriving them of water for three days. He then let them all free near a watering hole, and they rushed to drink. 

Before they reached the water he sounded his war trumpet to call them, and only 5 mares returned. 

These 5 loyal mares were cherished and kept for breeding, the only ones fit to pass on their bloodlines. It is said that he pressed his thumb into their necks, marking them. 

Horses with thumbprints are believed to be lucky.


----------



## Lonestar22

hmmmmmm. thats really cool. I'll have to cheack my horses for this!!


----------



## Appyt

Several of my horses have this..


----------



## LolHorse

I believe the prophets thumb mark is a old injury that just indents the muscle..I've only seen them on the neck of horses, my old lesson horse had one, he got it when he was a foal and got deeply cut by a nail sticking out of the wall.


----------



## whiskeynoo

LolHorse said:


> I believe the prophets thumb mark is a old injury that just indents the muscle..I've only seen them on the neck of horses, my old lesson horse had one, he got it when he was a foal and got deeply cut by a nail sticking out of the wall.


i never really thought that it could be an old injury, i always thought it worked the same was as people got dimples, or something the horses were just born with.


----------



## iridehorses

whiskeynoo said:


> i never really thought that it could be an old injury, i always thought it worked the same was as people got dimples, or something the horses were just born with.


 I think you're right, it's a dimple of sorts.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

LolHorse said:


> I believe the prophets thumb mark is a old injury that just indents the muscle..I've only seen them on the neck of horses, my old lesson horse had one, he got it when he was a foal and got deeply cut by a nail sticking out of the wall.


Thats what ive been told, an old needle mark or something. Shad has one, he now has another smaller barely noticeable one. Massage therapist told me it was scar tissue of some sort


----------



## Nickers2002

Nick has two  My vet told me it's actually when they were laying in the womb as a foal. Where the hoof lays against the neck/chest/anywhere really can leave an imprint in the developing muscle. Nick has never has injuries where his two marks are...we've been together since he was born, so I would know.

Saranna


----------



## IslandWave

My horse has one on the left side of her neck. It is not from an old injury, as far as I know.


----------



## Jessabel

I was trying to think of where I saw that mark before...

I finally remembered that Cisco, my lesson horse from years back had one on his neck. I can't believe I remembered that. It was a long time ago. :wink: I also remember that it fit my thumb perfectly, as well.


----------



## LolHorse

Nickers2002 said:


> Nick has two  My vet told me it's actually when they were laying in the womb as a foal. Where the hoof lays against the neck/chest/anywhere really can leave an imprint in the developing muscle. Nick has never has injuries where his two marks are...we've been together since he was born, so I would know.
> 
> Saranna


Huh, thats pretty neat!


----------



## smrobs

Kinda copying SR but this has just a touch more info to it.



> Another marking is the 'Prophet's Thumbmark' which is a small indentation in the horse's neck, although it can also appear on other areas of the body. The legend goes that the Prophet Mohammed tested his horses by depriving them of water for several days. He then released them near a waterhole but before they reached it, he sounded his trumpet to summon them. Only five mares responded and returned to him, and these were kept for breeding. He pressed his thumb into their necks, leaving an indentation which they passed on to their offspring. It's said any horses bearing the mark are blessed, and the person whose thumb exactly fits the hole is the horse's true owner.


I seem to recall that Sis had one of those but I can't remember for sure. None of my current horses have one.


----------



## Rissa

My saddlebred has one right along his crest closer to his head. How neat. I figured it was an old injury. I never noticed it before though, but my vet said it's old. I'm just not very observant I guess!

I'm also brave on Eric, and we always have a good ride. So maybe he is lucky!


----------



## horseluver2435

Rainy has one on the left side of her neck, under her mane. It always freaked me out a little bit, so I asked the BO and she explained it wasn't anything to worry about.


----------



## gypsygirl

both my horses have one on their necks =]


----------



## midwestgirl89

Tex has one on the left side of his neck just above his chest/shoulder line (that's probably not anatomically correct I know!)
All this time I had no idea what it was. 
Glad I stumbled across this thread!


----------



## smrobs

My new boy Jesse has one one the underside of his neck right nearly on top of the jugular. I didn't have him when I posted the other day.


----------



## darkwillow

My previous horse Storm had a big one, and he wasn't really lucky for me, but my current horse Isabelle has one too, but it's littler, and we work together really well. Maybe there's something to that true owner stuff. =)


----------

